# A few Duck Stamp facts



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Fast Facts
Since 1934:

2.6 Million Federal Ducks Stamps have been purchased in North Dakota. 
119.3 Million Federal Duck Stamps have been purchased nationwide. 
$671.1 Million has been raised for habitat conservation by the nationwide sales of Federal Duck Stamps.

Learn more Federal Duck Stamp Statistics.

http://duckstamps.fws.gov/federal/sales/sales.htm


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

That's some pretty cool information. It's interesting to note that MN has raised the most. I also saw that Mark Andersen was this years stamp winner. He's from Sioux Falls and I he was at the festival in down town Grand Forks last summer so that's kinda cool since I got to meet him. He seemed like a good guy.

How long has the stamp been 15 bucks? It's about time they raised it. You know what they say inflation is a *****. :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I agree, it's time they raised it too. Does anyone know when the Feds increased it to $15?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## Werker (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice work Goldy


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Could ND also issue a Duck Stamp to help keep more money here for conservation efforts? I know this is a federal issue because of the migratory status, but could ND piggyback for more funding?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Remmi
These were all partially funded by Duck Stamp Dollars

Arrowwood National Widlife Refuge 
Chase Lake National Wildlife Refuge 
Des Lacs National Wildlife Refuge 
Florence Lake National Wildlife Refuge 
J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife Refuge 
Lake Alice National Wildlife Refuge 
Lake Ilo National Wildlife Refuge 
Lake Zahl National Wildlife Refuge 
Long Lake National Wildlife Refuge 
Lostwood National Widlife Refuge 
Tewaukon National Wildlife Refuge 
Upper Souris National Wildlife Refuge 
Waterfowl Production Areas (WPAs)

Bob


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks Bob!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I sure don't mind the idea of nearly $.98 cents of every dollar from the stamp going to habitat. I hear some of the grumbling in the bait shops or fleet farms when guys are purchasing their stamps and licenses and it sickens me. Besides the fact they are whining to the sales person who has nothing to do with it anyway. With the cost of hunting gear and every little fancy guys spend money on, the stamp should be pretty easy to absorb.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I guess I look at it like this If I can see that benefits are derived from my purchase of a duck stamp, I will pay it without question. The price does need to go up and I for one would be happy to see the price increase.

Bob


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Remmi_&_I said:


> Could ND also issue a Duck Stamp to help keep more money here for conservation efforts? I know this is a federal issue because of the migratory status, but could ND piggyback for more funding?


Yes, ND could have a state duck stamp. Lots of states have their own duck stamp program. ND lumps it all together when you purchase the general game and habitat license but I'd be all for a state duck stamp. Another $5-10 is nothing when you look at how much hunting costs.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I love those duck stamp mugs. I have several years.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I like to wait and see what duck is going to be on the stamp the next year.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

My one and only EBAY purchase  . I bid and successfully won the entire collection of unsigned stamps two years ago. The win was somewhat of an adventure. I was living in CA at the time and the bid closed at 6:00 am Eastern time on a Saturday. I had to set my alarm and go online to bid in the closing minutes. I wanted the collection real bad, however, based on some research of the value of an entire collection, my "cap" amount probably wasn't going to be enough to bid and successfully win. Since I had never bid on EBAY, I solicited some advice from some co-workers who had bid. The advice I got was to wait until the very last minute and submit by proxy bid with the maximum amount I wanted to spend.

So with about 15 seconds left, I submitted my proxy bid (which coincided with my "cap" amount). I received an immediate prompt saying I was outbid, so I upped the ante (significantly) and hit the enter button as time expired. The screen went dead for about 15 seconds and then I found out that I won. What an exhilarating experience: my first successful win combined with extreme buyer's remorse, all rolled into one extreme adrenaline rush. For some reason, my wife just doesn't appreciate the collection on the same level  .


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

bioman, i'd love have that colection on the wall, good buy!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Below is a link to an article from the Wisconsin Outdoor News that talks about how the state is reviewing its Duck Stamp program. Need to keep an eye on that DNR. It has some pertinent info in regards to this forum...

http://www.wisconsinoutdoornews.com/WIS ... ubID=13522

Tad


----------

